# Woman sometimes feels like 'the living dead'



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is an excellent article for all CFS/ME patients! And it's a must-read for families of patients or care-givers!!Brief excerpt:


> There are bad days, and there are better days.There are no more normal days, like the days Kathy Kraft remembers.She and her husband, Chris, enjoyed dancing, bike riding, walking and going to church. They married in May 1997 and planned to adopt children after buying a Euclid home in April 2002.When out with friends - which was often - she wore her dark blond hair down, curled and styled.That was then.Today, she can only handle about two hours of activity daily, whenever her body feels fit. Talking too long can knock her out the rest of the day.Even during a better week, she rarely bathes more than three days.


Find the full article here:http://www.news-herald.com/site/news.cfm?n...21849&rfi=6


----------

